# Shimano Deore XT STI ST-M737 3-fach/8-fach Schalthebel LINKS/RECHTS



## l.tetens (26. August 2009)

Hi Leute, hier gibt es sehr gut erhaltene Schalt-Brems-Combos Deore XT zu ersteigern. Aber gebt Gas, die Dinger enden heute Abend!:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...0&_trksid=m38&_nkw=150366999356&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
und
http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Deore-XT...eile?hash=item2302925357&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------

